# Add HBOMax, Disney+, and AppleTV+ apps



## koberlin1 (Aug 11, 2011)

pretty please.....


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

Well since the HBO Go app is being discontinued and TiVo just sent an email stating to use HBO use a computer or streaming stick I doubt we will see any new apps for this on the existing TiVos. Sad...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

koberlin1 said:


> pretty please.....


Tivo doesn't develop the apps you need to ask HBOMax, Disney+, and AppleTV+ to port the apps to tivo


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## koberlin1 (Aug 11, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> Tivo doesn't develop the apps you need to ask HBOMax, Disney+, and AppleTV+ to port the apps to tivo


That would seem like Tivo's job not paying customers. I would hope they pursue this asap as they are immediately antiquating themselves not having these apps available. Roku has already updated their remotes to include actual hard buttons for these services. They (and AppleTV) also had these apps available immediately upon their release. Peacock is a new streaming app that will go mega and I assume Tivo does not have that in their sights. Just seems like Tivo is always behind the 8-ball.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

koberlin1 said:


> That would seem like Tivo's job not paying customers. I would hope they pursue this asap as they are immediately antiquating themselves not having these apps available. Roku has already updated their remotes to include actual hard buttons for these services. They (and AppleTV) also had these apps available immediately upon their release. Peacock is a new streaming app that will go mega and I assume Tivo does not have that in their sights. Just seems like Tivo is always behind the 8-ball.


i can only guess that tivo would like to offer these services to customers through their devices, but sometimes tivo asking the services is not enough - there needs to be customer demand. since mso's are unlikely to see any advantage to having their streaming competition added to tivo services, it will be up to retail subscribers, and the customer base just isn't large enough to justify the development cost (i'm still guessing here).

i imagine roku and appletv have many more subscribers than tivo, moving them to the front of the line - so, if customers ask the services directly to support tivo, they may change their minds on developing the apps for tivo (or, maybe not).


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

koberlin1 said:


> That would seem like Tivo's job not paying customers. I would hope they pursue this asap as they are immediately antiquating themselves not having these apps available. Roku has already updated their remotes to include actual hard buttons for these services. They (and AppleTV) also had these apps available immediately upon their release. Peacock is a new streaming app that will go mega and I assume Tivo does not have that in their sights. Just seems like Tivo is always behind the 8-ball.


nope tivo customer service has said customers need to ask the app developers not tivo


----------



## koberlin1 (Aug 11, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> nope tivo customer service has said customers need to ask the app developers not tivo


 Well that still ain't right! It would seem that their Stream 4K DOES have Disney +...perhaps that will be more easily upgradeable with new services than their DVR + Mini platforms.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

koberlin1 said:


> Well that still ain't right! It would seem that their Stream 4K DOES have Disney +...perhaps that will be more easily upgradeable with new services than their DVR + Mini platforms.


yep since the stream 4k is android based unlike the dvr/mini


----------



## koberlin1 (Aug 11, 2011)

got it, thx!


----------



## macMaven253 (Feb 12, 2017)

While Tivo may want it to be pushed onto their existing customers to demand these new services "apps", in the end, that makes no business sense. They sacrifice future customers, and risk losing their existing base if they don't keep their streaming services up to date. I already see competitors like Fire Recast that support OTA and more apps. I don't intend to purchase new Tivo equipment unless they can keep up. if thats 1-3 years off, they'll need to rethink their roadmap to stay competitive. all these apps are always looking to increase their viewership, and deals are brokered for every streaming device.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Tivo dvr's playback is great, I wish they would get more apps and keep the ones they have updated. That said they don't have much interaction on this board anymore. So it is like whispering into the wind.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Old Roamio 0 said:


> Tivo dvr's playback is great, I wish they would get more apps and keep the ones they have updated. That said they don't have much interaction on this board anymore. So it is like whispering into the wind.


it's up to the app developers to do them not tivo


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

It doesn't matter what they say. They list apps as a feature of the dvr on their website. They can tell me anything. Doesn't matter. As a customer I like most people who shell out cash for a product can set my own expectations. They don't have to meet those said expectations. But it is what I expect them to do - they charge a service fee.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Old Roamio 0 said:


> It doesn't matter what they say. They list apps as a feature of the dvr on their website. They can tell me anything. Doesn't matter. As a customer I like most people who shell out cash for a product can set my own expectations. They don't have to meet those said expectations. But it is what I expect them to do - they charge a service fee.


the fee is for the guide and software


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Oh, ok thank you. The guide is worth something. But since it comes "free" in 2021 on their streaming box it does make you wonder what the fee paid for all those years. Maybe the streaming box gets its less intricate data some other way. Recording must be more involved than just watching a program via streaming. thanks.


----------

